# Mahlkonig settings for Hario



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Would just like to ask what settings do people use on their Mahlkonig Vario when grinding for a Hario V60 (02) set up? Also what weight of beans do you grind. For a small mug I grind 20g and for a larger mug it's 25g. I use the Hario for my long strong coffees to which I add a dash of milk! The beans I currently enjoy are Monsoon Malabar and Golden Crema from "Coffee Direct"


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ratio of 1:17 coffee to water is a good place to begin. So, for 10grms of coffee, you're looking at inputting 170grms of water. Grind consistency should be finish sand.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not Norwegian sand ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not Norwegian sand ?


Deffo finish


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

That's quit a lot of coffee OP, although I know some people like it strong. Try TSK's ratio and see what you think.

It's impossible to share settings with you, as no vario is the same so 5A on mine is different from 5A on yours, possibly substantially different.

Also worth considering the steel burrs if you are using the Vario for brewed.


----------

